# Mr. Unpredictable



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Chemical change can be brought about by positive catalysts or negative catalysts. Then there's the Denver Nuggets' J.R. Smith, who is both.
> 
> Smith can make 4 of 9 3-pointers and score 24 points in a Nuggets victory, as he did in Game 4. Or he can turn icy and miss 8 of 10 3s, as was the case when he helped the Nuggets lose Game 3. He can score three points and give the Los Angeles Lakers a point on the same play, as he did when he was T'd up for taunting the Lakers' Sasha Vujacic after hitting a long shot over him in Game 3.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/2009/columns/story?columnist=adande_ja&page=Smith-090527


----------

